

Most complete review about windows 7 - csomar
http://activewin.com/reviews/previews/windows7/

======
TallGuyShort
It's a very thorough review, but it's of a pre-beta version, and a lot has
changed about Windows 7 since then. I'd love to find a more recent review...

~~~
nazgulnarsil
agreed. an RC review says a lot more because it lets you know what microsoft
thinks of as finished code.

~~~
bitwize
Except due to release-quality drift, RC is the new beta, and beta is the new
alpha, unless you're talking about Web 2.0 in which case "beta" is what goes
live.

------
antidaily
I installed windows 7 on my dell mini 9. I've been pleasantly surprised with
its performance. It's fast, looks nice and everything worked (except touchpad
scrolling) after the install.

~~~
csomar
may be you didn't install the drivers right way for the touch pad

